# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  قواعد نام گذاری کلاس ها

## ali643

سلام دوستان

می خواستم در مورد قواعد نام گذاری کلاس ها بدونم
آیا نام کلاس ها باید اسم باشه یا فعل؟

همچنین یه مثال برای نام گذاری کلاس ها در 3Tier بزنید.

مرسی

----------


## ali643

جوابش : در هر شرایط نام کلاس باید اسم باشد.

در Robustness Diagram نحوه تعیین اسم Entity Class,Control Class,Control Class رو در شکل زیر می بینیم.
حالا من که بر اساس تعریف شکل زیر اسم کلاس ها رو به دست اوردم حالا که می خوام Class Diagram رو بکشم بنا بر تعریف نام کلاس ها در هر شرایطی باید اسم باشد نام کلاس های کنترل که فعل هستش عوض میشه.

به صورت کلی آیا میشه در Robustness Diagram  نام کلاس هامون یه چیزی باشه اما در Class Diagram یه چیز دیگه باشه؟؟؟؟
آیا بر روی Sequnce Diagram تاثیری میگذاره این تغییر نام؟؟

----------


## shotshat

سلام

دیدم بحث بحث کلاسه گفتم شاید بتونید یه کمکی به من بکنید
من توی تشخیص و درآوردن کلاسها واسه کشیدن class diagram خیلی مشکل دارم . میشه یه توضیح در این باره هم بدید یا یه منبع خوب (فارسی) واسه مطالعه معرفی کنید؟
ممنون

----------

